# Animal ID help, what left this scat?



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

SE Michigan, rural suburban, deer and Turkey in my yard everyday. Occasional ****, possum, woodchuck, skunk, etc. 

Been seeing these big droppings occasionally. I do throw a little corn in the yard to keep the deer and turkey coming. Not for hunting, just for viewing, too residential. There are larger woods and fields in the area but most of the yards are around 2 acres.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Definitely looks like a Sasquach... Give it a taste and you'll know for sure!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Definitely a Sasquach... Give it a taste and you'll know for sure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Tastes like ****!

I've had a few of these big ole things. Can't believe bear but wasn't one spotted near Lansing a while back? I'm next county over. Piggy?


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Deer poop


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Gamechanger said:


> Deer poop


Ya, that's all that really makes sense and there are some deer pellet sized looking pieces in there and it appears all vegetation related. I've just never seen a solid clump this way. Maybe one of my visitors has digestive problems.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Deer probably on a more fruit type diet lots of apples falling now .


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks a little 'blobby' for deer poop? Almost looks like miniature cow poop? It seems those wild pigs are hard to put a finger on, but that poop would look at home in a pig pen.

I guess you'll have to shoot whatever it is then post the picture here.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I am going with the female jogger from Colorado


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

DirtySteve said:


> I am going with the female jogger from Colorado


Ok, ok, I'll get the trail cam out.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like whatever left it also stepped in it,find the creature with **** between its toes and you have your culprit!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I vote bigfoot as well. 

Yes a bear was also killed by a car sw of lansing as well. Much closer to Hastings a few years back. One also wlaked into GrandRapids as well

Skinner


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

I wish it was a bear, I think. Light up the news for Livingston County.


----------

